# Hi from SD



## Gianni Battaglia (Aug 19, 2019)

just wanted to say hi to everyone. From San Diego, I bought myself a 15’ 1988 hms calibogie in May. I’ve been snooping around the site here and there. Tons of information here and appears to be friendly users. I’ll be coming at you all with plenty of questions in the future.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard.

Your skiff sure looks like a Hobie Power Skiff with a different console. Nice!


----------



## Gianni Battaglia (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks it’s definitely similar to the Hobie power skiff. I don’t think it’s quite as durable as the HPS but still a reliable vessel that I’m loving more and more.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

619. Hows the fishing?


----------



## Gianni Battaglia (Aug 19, 2019)

Fishing has been really good. For those with the range to got 12 to 20 miles offshore huge schools of yellowfin 10 to 30lbs and bluefin in the 50-300lb range if you can get 60miles.
Inshore the calico bass bite has been insane! On Saturday I thought my fish finder was broken because it went completely red. I looked down and there were hundreds (or thousands) of bass swarming every single bait I threw.


----------



## Gianni Battaglia (Aug 19, 2019)




----------

